# δηλαδή



## Teo (Dec 28, 2016)

Μεταφράζω ένα επιστημονικό κείμενο (ψυχολογία) από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικα.
Το κείμενο είναι διάσπαρτο με τη λέξη "δηλαδή" όπου μια πρόταση ή μια ολόκληρη περίοδος μπορεί να είναι επεξηγηματική της προηγούμενης.
Στα αγγλικά όπως φαντάζεστε αυτό το σχήμα δεν λειτουργεί τόσο καλά όσο στα ελληνικά.
Συνήθως το μεταφράζω "*that is*", "*that is to say*", "*i.e.*", "*in other words*", "*This means that*" ή όπου μου το επιτρέπει το κείμενο το παραλλείπω εντελώς για να αποφύγω την επανάληψη. Δεν είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος με την απόδοση.

Θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε ιδέες για το πώς να χειριστώ με έναν κομψό τρόπο αυτό το συχνό "δηλαδή" μέσα στο κείμενο.
Δηλαδή (χεχε) με έναν τρόπο που να μην τραβάει πολύ την προσοχή και να μην διακόπτει τη ροή του κειμένου.

Μερικά παραδείγματα:

Η κατανόηση του φαινομένου προϋποθέτει την ανάλυση ενός συνόλου που ονομάζεται «κοινωνική πρακτική». Η ενότητα ανάλυσης δεν αποτελείται *δηλαδή *–όπως συνηθίζεται– από ατομικές πράξεις...

Η μετάφραση των αντιφατικών πολιτικών λειτουργιών σε συγκεκριμένες δομές, στην οργάνωση, *δηλαδή*, των μαθησιακών πρακτικών σε οργανωτικές μορφές...

Ένα κοινό γνώρισμα εκείνων των προσεγγίσεων αποτελεί η θέση ότι οι μαθητευόμενοι δεν αφομοιώνουν απλώς κάποια ύλη, αλλά κινούνται προς μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη ένταξη σε διαφορετικές κοινότητες, *δηλαδή *μαθαίνουν και τους τρόπους σκέψης, οργάνωσης και δράσης αυτών των κοινοτήτων...

Τα προς μάθηση ζητήματα είναι συνήθως εκ των προτέρων γνωστά και οι απαντήσεις σε αυτά είναι δεδομένες. Τα «φαινόμενα», *δηλαδή*, που οι μαθητευόμενοι καλούνται να κατανοήσουν αντιμετωπίζονται ως «δεδομένα»...​


----------



## Theseus (Dec 28, 2016)

I can make a small contribution by pointing to a common synonym in English: 'namely'. Viz. is common enough abbreviation from the Latin videlicet. Some also use sc.[scilicet] which, like viz. means 'to put it another way'. 'To wit' (a more formal expression) is also used to make clearer or more particular something that you have already said:
"She's starting to see the effects of the disease, to wit: her memory is less reliable and she can't always find her way home after going somewhere."
But, much more helpful to you, is a list found at https://www.powerthesaurus.org/namely/synonyms, which has many more English synonyms to draw on.:mellow:


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2016)

...
Εκτός από τα πολύ χρήσιμα που γράφει ο Θησέας από πάνω, μερικές φορές αρκεί μια άνω τελεία, δηλαδή το semicolon (;), όταν το _δηλαδή _εμφανίζεται μέσα στην πρόταση και όχι στην αρχή της. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να χρησιμέψει και η άνω και κάτω τελεία, δηλαδή το colon (:), εφόσον το _δηλαδή _εισάγει απαρίθμηση ή άμεση επεξήγηση. Απλή στίξη, με κατάλληλη σύνταξη βέβαια, ώστε να μη διακόπτεται η ροή του κειμένου με την παρεμβολή λέξεων ή φράσεων, έστω και συντομευμένων. Πολλές φορές η παράλειψη είναι ίσως η καλύτερη λύση εφόσον η σύνταξη την επιτρέπει, γιατί μερικοί το παρακάνουν με το _δηλαδή_, λες και βρήκανε πιπέρι και βάζουν και στα λάχανα.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 28, 2016)

Daeman is, of course, correct. It is bad writing if there is an overuse of such a particle/filler. The difficulty is that, if the original is flawed, does this mean that the translation then has to reflect that poor 'stylistic' feature? :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Daeman is, of course, correct. It is bad writing if there is an overuse of such a particle/filler. The difficulty is that, if the original is flawed, does this mean that the translation then has to reflect that poor 'stylistic' feature? :)


No (as simple as that). :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 4, 2017)

I concur.


----------

